# Anemones, Eels, and Clowns



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been wanting Picasso Clownfish for about a week D), and I would like to buy a pair of grade B's from either here:

http://store.donisreef.com/

Or from a local breeder near me. It all depends on whether or not the breeder has Picassos... 


Anyways, some of the clowns I may be getting would only be an inch long! My obvious worry is my near blind eel. I would obviously need to see the clowns in person to know, so if I buy from online and they're too small, I'm screwed. 

SO!!! Even though they don't need an anemone, I think they'd be safer from a certain elongated fish with one. I'd probably need to buy either an LED module or a HQI pendant, because my lighting is a 4x65 CF fixture.


Questions!!!


1. Would ANY species of anemone successfully live under my lights if it chose to live in the top four inches of water?

2. If so, what species?

3. Will it most likely protect any future Clownfish from a hungry Snowflake Moray Eel?

4. Will my LFS have a sale if the government shuts down?


Thanks in advance and forgive me for an absolutely stupid questions or bad spelling/grammar... I'm half asleep.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

4- maybe. One of two things will happen: 
...A- airports all close and no fish come in, raising prices, or 
...B- lack of inspectors means a flood of cool stuff pouring in that we normally can't get, lowering prices.

3- don't count on it. This is a dumb idea.

2- the usual suspects like E. quadricolor

1- Maybe. Anemone keeping depends on a whole lot more than good light. Only 3 cells thick, an anemone is at the utter mercy of the water conditions, and if those conditions aren't perfect, the animal will die.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks TOS! I'll see what my LFS thinks... The one by me is by no means afraid to tell me what not to buy. I know water is usually almost perfect (.5ppm of phosphate as of month ago.) It IS very stable though. More later.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, that last post was a little bit less descriptive than anticipated!

In regards the the anemone, I was actually hoping for a Bubble Tip Anemone (BTA)! I love my luck! Now I just have to see what my LFS thinks of my lighting. As I previously stated, my water, as of a month ago, had just a hint of phosphates and everything else was perfect! (Salinity 1.0235, Ammonia+Nitrites+Nitrates 0 ppm, Calcium 465 (And slowly falling)) 

I normally don't worry about the magnesium, because my Corraline algae and hammer coral have no issues calcifying. I know, I should check those every once and a while...


In regards to an anemone protecting a pair of clowns, DARN!!! I would assume that at 1" long, my eel wouldn't be able to eat them for awhile. Hopefully, as it grows, one of two things will happen.

1. The clowns will grow at a rate proportional to the eel so that they couldn't be eaten.

2. By the time the eel is a threat, I will have converted my 44 gallon pentagon to SW!

If worse comes to worse, I guess I can temporarily keep the clowns in QT until I have a safe home for them!


Lastly, as for the government, it has seven hours and twenty one minutes left! (7:21) Then we have a short break from it! Hurray! (As in *I* don't fully support many of its activities. This does not mean Fish Forums)



Thanks as always TOS! Does anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend adding an anemone to a tank that has been set up for less than 12-18 months.

Small 1" fish + larger predatory fish=expensive snacks.

p.s., as a govt worker, I still waiting to see if I'm going to work on monday or not! :x


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If not, you can send me some coral frags! 

I won't be adding an anemone for a while, if ever, but keep in mind that the tank has been set up for ten years, excluding my 12 hour transport period. Most of the sand was never dry. The same goes for the live rock. I get the point though.

Thanks for the reminder!

Oh, and the eel is still the smallest that I've seen. At a restaurant tonight, I saw a 1" clownfish. I have nothing to worry about if I were to get a pair.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Famous last words.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The sad thing is that I know You're completley right... I'll need to convert my 44 pentagon, won't I. Yeah, I will...


----------

